# Anthony Burgess "Vindiciae Legis"



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris or anyone know if there is any plan to republish this Puritan work?

I have not found it on Google Books or anywhere on the web. The only copy PTS has is in a locked room and RPTS has it in their rare books room.

Any word?


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have access to EEBO through seminary? It's on there.

-----Added 4/12/2009 at 08:57:15 EST-----

Also: Read this book!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2009)

No we do not have access to EEBO at PTS or RPTS. I really hope to get a hold of this somehow.


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 12, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> No we do not have access to EEBO at PTS or RPTS. I really hope to get a hold of this somehow.



Many universities have library cards available to non-students for a small fee. Try gettting a readers card to a university library that has EEBO access. I found it invaluable when I was actively researching the Westminster Divines on the contemporary application of the Mosaic judicial laws. Not only did I find Vindiciae Legis that way but other key works as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 12, 2009)

EEBO is the easiest way to get it; take a thumb drive and spend the time to copy it. I knew someone who was going to work on the text for publication but he shelved the idea before he got far along with it.


----------



## MW (Apr 12, 2009)

I remember Joel Beeke took an interest in publishing this work when he visited Australia a few years back. Not sure what RHB's publishing plan is.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 12, 2009)

Still Waters Revival Books sells it:

BURGESS, ANTHONY

Vindiciae Legis: or, A Vindication of the Moral Law and the Covenants, from the Errors of Papists, Arminians, Socinians, and more especially, Antinomians (1647)

"A nonconformist clergyman," Burgess "was a member of the (Westminster) Assembly of Divines. Ejected at the Restoration... his works are much valued and have become very scarce" (Darling, Cyclopedia Bibliographica, p. 439). This book contains 30 lectures preached at London "against the antinomian errours of the times." It is the second edition corrected and augmented. Burgess says that he wrote to "maintain the dignitie and use of the Morall Law against late errours about it." Taking on all the errorists listed in the subtitle Burgess also notes that he has "endeavoured to give the Law its due, and the Gospel its due, remembering that of Luther... He that knoweth how to distinguish between Law and Gospel, let him give thanks to God, and know he is a Divine" (i.e. a scholar of Scripture--RB). An exceedingly rare item that sells for over $300 a copy on the rare book market. This book should be read by everyone in the Protestant Reformed church (or anyone who must deal with them) as it demolishes their (i.e. Protestant Reformed) errors concerning covenants -- especially in regard to their denial (and disregard for the biblical, "Westminster" view) of the covenant of works. Some of its 62 chapter heads include: "What a man cannot do by the power of nature;" "Whether there are any antecedaneous works upon the heart before grace;" "What does this Image (of God in man--RB) consist;" "Whether God did enter into a covenant with Adam;" "How God can be said to covenant, or enter into a promise with man;" What Law this delivered in Mount Sinai is, and what kind of laws there are, and why it's called the Moral Law;" Whether this Law repeated by Moses, be the same with the law of nature implanted in us;" "Why God gave the Moral Law;" "Whether the Law be an instrument of sanctification;" "Whether the Law be a covenant of grace;" "Wherein the Law and Gospel do oppose or differ from each other; under which is handled the false differences between the Law and Gospel made by Anabaptists, Papists, and Antinomians;" "Whether the Law command faith;" "How Christ is the end of the Law." Indexed. Over 300 pages.

ADDITIONAL DISCOUNTED SALE PRICE UP TO AND INCLUDING April 13, 2009

(Bound photocopy) $7.95 (US funds) [$7 off!]

(Hardcover photocopy) $16.00 (US funds) [$13 off!]

AFTER April 13, 2009, OUR REGULAR DISCOUNTED PRICE BELOW APPLIES

(Rare bound photocopy) $99.95-85%=$14.95 (US funds)

(Hardcover photocopy) $29.00 (US funds)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ADKing (Apr 13, 2009)

The Westminster Assembly Project will also be publishing it someday too--probably not soon, though.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting book, I will look into it


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 14, 2009)

You don't have to get it from SWRB, but do get this edition. The other edition only has 29 lectures and the 30th is important. 




Ginny Dohms said:


> Still Waters Revival Books sells it:
> 
> BURGESS, ANTHONY
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks to the magnanimity of several PB'ers I have this great work on PDF now.

Blessings!


----------

